# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Pijn hele linkerdeel hoofd

## davanzu21

Hallo allemaal,

Sinds vandaag heb ik heel veel pijn in mijn hele linkerhelft van mijn hoofd (boven de ogen, jukbeenderen, wang, tanden en kiezen en zenuwen).

Ik kon het wel uitschreeuwen! Ik heb vandaag diverse pijnstillers gebruikt, de een verminderde het, de ander minder, maar niets stopte het, het komt vaak weer terug, soms ook in heftige periodes en dan weer minder.

Hoe kan dit komen? Wat is er aan te doen? Ik heb geen dokter of HAP gebeld.

----------

